# Doe is getting skinny



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My doe seem to be losing ground weightwise since she freshened. She is getting pretty boney in the hips. She is getting 4 cups of grain a day over 2 feedings (her boys eat some of her nightly feeding though) All she can eat quality grass hay.

We were letting her out to graze a couple hours a day to give her a break from her hungry hungry hippo boys lol! But she bloated one day, and I've been nervous let her continue that.

We just started to give her a bit of alfalfa hay, but don't want to give her too much too fast. We will gradually increase it over the next couple weeks.

She has been wormed, copper bolused and is up to date on vaccs. 

I know I can let her out to graze some, I am just not sure how long is appropriate, she bloated when let out for only 2 hrs last week. Last year I never gave her more than 4 cups grain and 2 cups alfalfa pellets throughout the day and she never lost ground. But she is producing more milk this year and her twin buckings are sucking her dry! I take off an easy quart in the mornings after a 8-9 hr separation and still leave plenty for the boys to satisfy themselves thoroughly. 

How would you add calories to her diet? Boss? Sunflower oil? different oil? more grain (not in favor of that, but would consider it) something else?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm having the same issue with a few of my does. Calf manna would be a good supplement to help. Beet pulp I hear is wonderful. We are going to start replamin plus and see if we can gain some ground. They just put everything they have into milk. The replamin plus(so I've been told by people I trust) helps them assimilate their feed better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would add beet pulp and calf manna to her grain. 

I would start out with like half an hour for a few days, then go to an hour for a few days, etc for grazing.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, beat pulp is not an issue, I have fed that before to my buck. Will that effect her milk taste? I'm not sure about calf manna. what is in it?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Calf Manna

Crude Protein
Min25.00%LysineMin1.4%MethionineMin0.3%Crude FatMin3.0%Crude FiberMin3.0%Crude FiberMax6.00%Acid Detergent FiberMax10.0%CalciumMin0.7 %CalciumMax1.2 %PhosphorusMin0.6 %SaltMin0.5 %SaltMax1.0 %SodiumMin0.2 %SodiumMax0.4 %CopperMin15 ppmCopperMax35 ppmSeleniumMin0.1 ppmZincMin125 ppmVitamin AMin20,000 IU/lb*Ingredients*

Soybean meal, corn, hominy feed, feeding oatmeal, dried whey, dehydrated alfalfa meal , linseed meal, brewer's dried yeast, vegetable oil, fenugreek seed, anise oil, calcium
carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, salt, sulfur, iron oxide, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, zinc oxide,
sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, thiamine mononitrate, niacin
supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, biotin, propionic acid.

Beet pulp can have molassis in it which can effect milk taste.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks  what kind of effect would it have? Make it better or worse?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Some does I give calf manna to some I dont, I haven't experienced an off milk taste.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never had any issues with milk taste when using either product. My one heavy milker always needs some calf manna in the beginning of her freshening and through nursing along with milking the first couple months after nursing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I feed my does a lot of grain when they are in lactation because all their fat, water and food goes to make milk, therefore she needs more food and grains to keep her a good weight and body condition.

I feed a grain mix ( I take several grains and mix them)
Purina dairy goat chow (the one for lactation)
Sweet 100 grain
Sweet cob (corn,oats, barley etc with molasses)
Calf Manna
Black oil sunflower seeds
Alfalfa pellets
some supplements 
And a carrot or two in their grain mix every day twice a day.

My does get free feed of hay (alfalfa, orchard grass, and oat hay), they are on pasture, free access to loose minerals, fresh water, everything. 

I would increase the grain. 
My does are massive milkers so I can't give you an exact grain suggestion because I don't know how much she milks, but for example ...
My does milk 2-3 gallons a day, they get 4-6 lbs of grain a day. Half the grain at one milking the other half at the other milking.
Does need grain and lots of food to stay in good shape when milking.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

How old are the kids? Getting bony in the back end seems normal to me. Especially on heavy milkers. I usually judge condition based on the fat layer covering over the ribs. I hesitate to recommend any feed changes or additives based on her history of bloat. I'm just not familiar enough with it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dairy Girls do put it all in the bucket...we feed twice daily on the table...3-4 pounds each feeding depending on each girls need Both calf manna and beet pulp have never changed the flavor of the milk. the alfalfa will help her as well..even with all we feed we still struggle to keep them in condition..we adapt as they need us too..We also put kids away at night once they are 2 weeks old..milk mom in the morning and give her the kids the rest of the day...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know you said you weormed her but have you done a fecal on her to make sure that worked? Was it neded? Those pesky worms are a pain for sure.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have not done a fecal. We will be doing fecals on several 4H goats in a week or 2 so we will do it then, good idea! She has never had issues with worms and her skinniness seems to be since she started milking so I do think she is just putting everything she has into the milk, but knowing for sure on those worms is a good idea, we will probably just do everyone then. 

We did decide to up the grain a bit, and we are going to do beat pulp and possibly BOSS if I can find some. She is just really seeming to need more nutrition than last year. Her babies are almost 8 weeks. And hungry hungry hippos they are! She may be getting on the thin side but her babies are FAT! LOL!


----------

